# mount with iocharset=utf8



## estellnb (Feb 15, 2009)

FreeBSD refuses to mount with the iocharset=utf8 and utf8 options. Is there any way to access files on my home partition where the filename contains utf8 characters? f.i. VLC media player refuses to open such files.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 15, 2009)

What fs?

I can muse files with utf-8 and non utf-8 chrs on my UFS-2, no problem

i have added fallowing options to my custom kernel
perhaps that can help

```
options     LIBICONV
options     MSDOSFS_ICONV
options     CD9660_ICONV
```

also how do you upen them?
I use urxvt.... if you have problems opening files, try single quoting them


----------



## estellnb (Feb 15, 2009)

I need it to mount my ext2fs - home partition.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm afraid there are no such option for ext2fs [maybe there's other solution]


----------



## estellnb (Feb 16, 2009)

The kernel maintainers say that mounting with a possible utf8 option is not necessary when utf8 is enabled as default charset. Nevertheless I have not found any useful hints on the web on how to do this.


----------

